# Small Batch Roasting



## "coffee 4/1"

Order of 10k yesterday received this morning, super fast delivery, as its my first order from SBR, so looks like further orders from me.


----------



## Rob1

What did you order?


----------



## Robbo

Ive ordered greens from them before. 10kg of Brazil Santos, 5kg of El salvador and 1.25kg Sumatran. All good, especially the El Salvador Finca San Antonio.

I also get good quality box bottom bags from them. Good service.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

Rob1 said:


> What did you order?


The thing is was looking on site sunday, as i only roast guat's placing a order on monday for the ones wanted(sold out)bollocks, so went for Gaut's Fancy shb, got my eye on El Carrizag Estate Guat's coming soon, pricey but must try.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

Robbo said:


> Ive ordered greens from them before. 10kg of Brazil Santos, 5kg of El salvador and 1.25kg Sumatran. All good, especially the El Salvador Finca San Antonio.
> 
> I also get good quality box bottom bags from them. Good service.


Didn't know you could order in 5kg or 1.25kg, are your bags the kraft ones.


----------



## Robbo

\ said:


> Didn't know you could order in 5kg or 1.25kg, are your bags the kraft ones.


Yes, good quality bags. If you sign up to mailing list the sell underweight leftover stock.

Probably a silly question but Why do you only roast guatamala beans? I have never tried them so you have me intrigued.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

Robbo said:


> Yes, good quality bags. If you sign up to mailing list the sell underweight leftover stock.
> 
> Probably a silly question but Why do you only roast guatamala beans? I have never tried them so you have me intrigued.


Thank's Robbo, will give the mailing list a try, as for the Guat's it's a chocolate/caramel bomb for me, plus they roast great.


----------



## Robbo

@Coffee4/1

I am being indecisive about my next 10kg order.

How are the guatamalans doing? are you happy with them?


----------



## johnealey

@Robbo try @"coffee 4/1" as a tag including the speech marks and space to ask about the Guat










John


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

Robbo said:


> @Coffee4/1
> 
> I am being indecisive about my next 10kg order.
> 
> How are the guatamalans doing? are you happy with them?


If your a Guat, guy, these Guatemala-el carrizal estate, its a Typica varietal, so very low production, as well as strong price, but as they say for Typica excellent cup quality, just to say have not tried these myself yet there my next order.


----------



## Robbo

I went for the Colombia Finca Sofia as the Guatamalans were not available when i ordered.

However i am finding med/dark roast works best as opposed to the suggested city roast. Nice and smooth espresso. Considering it has such a high cupping score i cant get too much from it when light roasted. Maybe needs more experimenting with the profile.

So far i have tried the following from small batch...

Brazil Santos- Good basic coffee ok on its own, better used for espresso blends. easy to roast

Sumatra Lingtong - light bodied for a Sumatran. Wasnt keen at first but works really well roasted dark and blended with Santos

Colombia mountain water decaf - Good...for a decaf. chocolatey/Malty

Colombia Finca Sofia - Still trying different levels of roast. very large beans, need to drop batch size in gene to 225g

El salvador finca san antonio - Probably my favourite so far and most popular with people i roast for. Creamy, rich caramel, . good espresso, very good brewed drank black. good price.


----------



## Rob1

smallbatch are part of Dorset coffee. A member recently posted pictures of the beans from them which were labelled as medium and they were pretty dark. I've had the same experience as you in that a shade darker than their suggestion works best in terms of bringing out the flavour notes.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

Rob1 said:


> smallbatch are part of Dorset coffee. A member recently posted pictures of the beans from them which were labelled as medium and they were pretty dark. I've had the same experience as you in that a shade darker than their suggestion works best in terms of bringing out the flavour notes.


SBR 918 only do eco roast beans sold in waitrose, do you mean these for dark roast,


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

Robbo said:


> I went for the Colombia Finca Sofia as the Guatamalans were not available when i ordered.
> 
> However i am finding med/dark roast works best as opposed to the suggested city roast. Nice and smooth espresso. Considering it has such a high cupping score i cant get too much from it when light roasted. Maybe needs more experimenting with the profile.
> 
> So far i have tried the following from small batch...
> 
> Brazil Santos- Good basic coffee ok on its own, better used for espresso blends. easy to roast
> 
> Sumatra Lingtong - light bodied for a Sumatran. Wasnt keen at first but works really well roasted dark and blended with Santos
> 
> Colombia mountain water decaf - Good...for a decaf. chocolatey/Malty
> 
> Colombia Finca Sofia - Still trying different levels of roast. very large beans, need to drop batch size in gene to 225g
> 
> El salvador finca san antonio - Probably my favourite so far and most popular with people i roast for. Creamy, rich caramel, . good espresso, very good brewed drank black. good price.


No Guat's dame, i find the large beans tricky having to roast longer,monitoring time&smell.


----------

